# schwinn tires size



## ramito (Mar 6, 2011)

,,S2,,is balloon tire,,,26"x2.125..? thanks,,for your help..


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 6, 2011)

Yes, Schwinn S-2 rims are for ballooners,26"X2.125" Schwinn S-2 rims take any balloon tire and 26"X1.75" tires. They DO NOT take tires for 26"X1-3/4" S-7 rims
Pat


----------



## scrubbinrims (Mar 6, 2011)

I have a really nice set of blackwall "Grand Tycoons" reproduction tires that emulate the brick tread of Typhoon Cords and are designed for S-2's if you are interested...40 shipped.
Thanks, Chris


----------



## ballooney (Mar 6, 2011)

S2's take balloon tire width (2.125) be it 20x, 24x, or 26x sized tires.


----------



## ramito (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks,,,for your help...like a student,,learning,,,i  will buy a pair of rims from a friend,,,,thanks


----------

